# Government wants to spend 700 million



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Military eyeing former Cold War mountain bunker as ?shield? against EMP attack? | Fox News

Perhaps the threat of EMP is more serious than I really ever considered. 
What do you all make of this?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Never going to happen. No sane nation would take the chance of doing such a thing. (sarcasm, notice the word sane)
With the proposed nuclear treaty with Iran, we better start digging our own bunker.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

An attempt at an EMP is certainly a possibility as the US is reducing nukes and others who hate us are increasing theirs. To prepare for a full out "take us back to the 1800's EMP" is a hell of a task. Grid Down/Lights Out would be a bummer.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> An attempt at an EMP is certainly a possibility as the US is reducing nukes and others who hate us are increasing theirs. To prepare for a full out "take us back to the 1800's EMP" is a hell of a task. Grid Down/Lights Out would be a bummer.


It could be worse slippy. At least if it happens you can play Lewis and Clark, or Daniel Boone.

Honestly I'd love it. Once people started dropping and things settled out. That part would suck, but after... nature would start taking back over. We could again, as a nation, be valued by the quality of our work and the value of our word. We could write letters instead of emails, teach our children and discipline them as we see fit and necessary. Spend our time farming and hunting. Everyone would re learn the life skills that even our great grandparents had. Basic woodworking and metal working, how to fix a car (if we get that lucky), horsemanship, marksmanship, bushcraft.

And most importantly... this one is my favorite... PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY!!!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

700 Million?

The DOD spent more than that on cocktail napkins for the Kadena Air Force Base's Officers Club last year... the new Air Force F-35's can't actually fly, but at least the O-Clubs are in fine shape...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

That money will not do one American citizen a dam bit of good unless you are a politician or related to some big CEO. Saving the grid is for the government and screw the American people, again!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> It could be worse slippy. At least if it happens you can play Lewis and Clark, or Daniel Boone.
> 
> Honestly I'd love it. Once people started dropping and things settled out. That part would suck, but after... nature would start taking back over. We could again, as a nation, be valued by the quality of our work and the value of our word. We could write letters instead of emails, teach our children and discipline them as we see fit and necessary. Spend our time farming and hunting. Everyone would re learn the life skills that even our great grandparents had. Basic woodworking and metal working, how to fix a car (if we get that lucky), horsemanship, marksmanship, bushcraft.
> 
> And most importantly... this one is my favorite... PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY!!!


Like very much. I have the skills, knowledge, machinery, and property. IRS and Gooberment will kill my dreams. We need to kill the Gooberment, and I am not a terrorist.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I read something on this a month or so ago. I thought it interesting. Makes you wonder what they know and aren't telling us.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

What I read is the facility has been a backup site for NORAD since 2006 and it is simply being updated but will remain a backup site.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wouldn't that much money just about fix our grid so we don't have to worry about an EMP??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Wouldn't that much money just about fix our grid so we don't have to worry about an EMP??


$700 million would only be a drop in the bucket toward a total fix of the US Electrical Grid. Hell, just do undo the BS regulatory actions that the EPA has implemented since 2006 would cost Billions.


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Like very much. I have the skills, knowledge, machinery, and property. IRS and Gooberment will kill my dreams. We need to kill the Gooberment, and I am not a terrorist.


Your absolutly right. Smells fishy to me. Although it is the Gov so everything they get involved with has that same odor to it..


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> $700 million would only be a drop in the bucket toward a total fix of the US Electrical Grid. Hell, just do undo the BS regulatory actions that the EPA has implemented since 2006 would cost Billions.


This isn't about fixing the US grid, it's about keeping the government in control, they could care less what happens to the grid or the American people. And the money was never an issue for the government, it isn't their money they are spending anyhow. If they relxed the regulations they could make the transformers and all the needed equipment here in this country and create thousands of job at the same time if it was about helping / saving America.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ekim said:


> This isn't about fixing the US grid, it's about keeping the government in control, they could care less what happens to the grid or the American people. And the money was never an issue for the government, it isn't their money they are spending anyhow. If they relaxed the regulations they could make the transformers and all the needed equipment here in this country and create thousands of job at the same time if it was about helping / saving America.


THIS! So very much THIS!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

doesn't anyone else seem it is odd for a government to spend that kind of money when they are like trillions in debt?


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> doesn't anyone else seem it is odd for a government to spend that kind of money when they are like trillions in debt?


Well when you own and operate the money printer, you don't need to put thought into such matters.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They need a way to stay in power when China calls on the debt. Spend now, it must be the gov's way of prepping.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You do understand this will do nothing. It is just away to spend tax payer cash and make money for well connect government workers. 700 million is pocket change


----------

